# LinuxMCE media server and home controller



## Harpmaker (Oct 28, 2007)

While I haven't taken the plunge yet this concept sounds fascinating!


3D alpha-blended GUI optimized for displaying on a TV and using a remote control
Media browser presenting all content on all devices in the home on a 3D rotating cube
Plug-and-play detection and aggregation of network storage and DMA's
Built-in NAS providing centralized backup and whole-house media server
"Follow Me" Media, each family member's media follows him/her through the house
Automatically controls all existing av devices, like TV's, Stereo's, etc.)
Many control options: mobile phone, webpad, pda, phone

To really learn what LinuxMCE is all about I highly recommend viewing the video below.

Has anyone here tried LinuxMCE?

Home page
http://www.linuxmce.org/

Wiklpedia entry
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LinuxMCE

25 minute video on setup and use.
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=2176025602905109829#

Forum
http://forum.linuxmce.org/


----------



## Itsik (Jan 9, 2010)

I've been using it for almost 3 years now.
What would you like to know ?


----------

